# Sat 3 Mile Bridge Red Fish, Trout, Snapper, Flounder



## Bait Master (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey all,

Went out with a great friend of mine Saturday afternoon around 2 in the afternoon. Hit 3 Mile Bridge didn't get a whole lot on the first spot. Moved down toward the middle of the bridge and it started first a huge pig fish could have been a regulation Red Snapper from the size of em. Then the trout started hittin' Dave popped an 18" had to be over 3 pounds then he busted on a 27" Red and some Snapper. Alan started bustin on the Black Snapper all 12-14" sweet. I ended up hauling in a 13 1/2 inch Flounder even sweeter. all in all had a good time and we ended up with 4 trout, one Whiting, a 27" Red and 6 Black Snapper for the day. sorry no pics.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent. sounds like a great day. Welcome to the forum, and dont forget the camera.


----------

